
How Apple Squeezes Four Times the Number of Pixels - username3
http://www.displaysearchblog.com/2012/03/how-apple-squeezes-four-times-the-number-of-pixels-into-its-new-ipad-retina-display/
======
gulbrandr
Well for the iBooks example:

left image (429x569):
[http://images.apple.com/ipad/features/images/retina_gallery_...](http://images.apple.com/ipad/features/images/retina_gallery_1_left.jpg)

right image under the loupe (1536x2048):
<http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/images/loupehr1.jpg>

